# What battery for a 1967 GTO?



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

This may seem like a really basic question, but the battery on my '67 needs to be replaced and I'm not sure what kind of battery to buy. Is there a convenient place to look this up? 

I'd also appreciate hearing what recommendations for a particular brand you may have.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend? For $200 you could get a dry cell battery with a 3 year warranty. Most dry cells run 800 to 1000 cca. I'd suggest a dry cell over traditional style batteries due to the fact that I've lost a harness from a leaking battery. What do you have in there now?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> How much are you looking to spend? For $200 you could get a dry cell battery with a 3 year warranty. Most dry cells run 800 to 1000 cca. I'd suggest a dry cell over traditional style batteries due to the fact that I've lost a harness from a leaking battery. What do you have in there now?


I wasn't really thinking about cost. The battery in there now is an AC Delco 7-year battery. It isn't leaking but it won't take a charge anymore. I think it's way older than 7 years. It came with the car, which I bought 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you referring to the Optima batteries? I see that a number of places sell them, including Advance Auto Parts stores. They claim to have "spiral cell" technology, but I haven't seen an explanation of it.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Optima's site explains the spiral technology.

Here is the link.

OPTIMA® Batteries SPIRALCELL TECHNOLOGY® :: OPTIMA® Batteries


Although, I have heard debates that the spiral technologies have less lead in them from the spiral cells. So if you physically check out an Optima you'll see that the sides turn inward, this lack of physical space used is the reason some say that the flat pressed AGM batteries have more lead thus last longer with more CCA. 

I sell batteris for a living. Optima's a few years back were junk, as the company switched hands, but quality has gone back up. I plan on using a battery my company sells that is a flat plate pressed. They are rated higher than the Optimas, however they cost a bit more. 

On another note, I prefer dry cells (AGM sealed) over traditional batteries ever since a girl's father I once dated was legally blinded from a front end collision which battery acid hit his face and eyes. 

I plan on using a group size 34/78 which most AGMs turn 800 CCA or more which is good for any V8 motor. 

Here in AZ our batteries average about 2 years life expectancy, so 7 years is fantastic.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^^Wow, good information Josh.

I've used nothing but Optima batteries in my GTO and GTP for years and they have been trouble free. The Optima in my DD GP lasted 7+ years and the first one in the GTO lasted at least 8 years although most of that is storage with a trickle charger. Battery technology has progressed a lot in the last 5-10 years and I've seen some very lightwieght 16v batteries out there also. I don't need that for the GTO though because all it does is run the starter motor and lights. For newer vehicles with all the electronics a good hot battery is a must.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run all kinds, but recently, I downgraded to WalMart specials. They do fine with a stock GTO like what I have with low electrical demands. I think it depends on how often you drive the car (I would rather sulfate a $59 battery through lack of use than a $259 battery), and what the car has for electrical accessories. Pretty hard to go wrong, these days. Batteries seem to be better quality than they used to....a rare occurrence these days!


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

Check out costco batteries. They are made by johnson and johnson, which is who use to make delco batteries. If I get 5 years out of a battery, I'm happy.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. All my battery is needed for is to start the car. I have it on a battery tender so it won't run down from lack of use.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Goat67 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies. All my battery is needed for is to start the car. I have it on a battery tender so it won't run down from lack of use.


Whatever battery you install, consider putting an electrical shut-off switch on your car to assist in NOT running down the battery due to old wiring, shorts, etc. I have one and am very happy with it. This switch is like chicken soup -- can't hurt but it might help give you time to fix a problem without killing your battery (I had a short in the wire going to my radio that didn't fully shut off power when the ignition switch was shut off)...........Also gives car thieves one more thing to deal with..........


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I said johnson and johnson, and I ment Johnson Controls.


----------

